# Conversation deleted?



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

I just came by yesterday and made my first post to this forum called "Introductions and Inviting a Conversation" and a few people participated in the thread and now today the whole thing is deleted! What happened? There wasn't any arguing or conflicts in the thread going on, and I don't know if any rules were broken by me or anyone else, it just disappeared from my profile and the board. I have no subscriptions now and no posts listed under my profile.

I sent a message to the Admin about it but I don't know if those messages are followed up on. Anyone have an idea why the thread was completely deleted with no notice to me? Is this a common occurance here?

Thanks.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I suspect your post was against the rules. If you have a specific problem or question then post away. If you just want to say hi and chat then take it to the social page.


----------



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

Well why not a warning or move the conversation to another section? Wow. 

It was a conversation about Sex and Marriage and there were several people participating in it, I had a good discussion with other members.

Does every post have to be a question?

This doesn't seem like a good way to welcome a new member to your community.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. Perhaps you could read the rules at the top of the page.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Well not exactly yes. A post can also be to provide advice.


----------



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I was just following in suit with other posts. For example, this isn't a question:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/58603-well-worked.html


----------



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a bizzare rule. 

I guess I can reword my posts from "I enjoy anal" to "I enjoy anal, what do you think?"

When in Rome...


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

...welcome to TAM...!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

My guess is that the discussion got too explicit for the moderators.

There is a difference between chatting about issues in your marriage related to sex and just simple chatting about sex.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> My guess is that the discussion got too explicit for the moderators.
> 
> There is a difference between chatting about issues in your marriage related to sex and just simple chatting about sex.


True. It seems like I've seen posts deleted for all sorts of reasons. And it's just not always clear why.


----------



## SexxxMarriage (Aug 20, 2012)

Huh, well, I was really hoping to be able to use this forum as a sounding board to discuss some of my own sexual proclivities as well as those of others. I can't imagine how that could happen without the conversations getting explicit! I have been reading the forum for years now and I see lots of stuff that's pretty explicit! 

Anyway, I'll try to follow the rules of the club. I just wish I knew what rule that post violated so it won't happen again. I feel like I wasted my time introducing myself and talking about my wife and I, and what kinds of sex we engage in and some of our issues.

I'm just personally not the type to ask for advice in particular, even if I need some!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't read the entire thread, but I think the reason your thread was deleted was for the simple fact that it wasn't targeted to any specific issue. Most likely, if you focus your threads to something more specific it will turn out fine.


----------

